# DC/Baltimore Meet - November 2009



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok we can discuss the next meet here.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Can we hear from those people for whom Union Station or Pentagon City would NOT be ok, with some suggestions as to what would be better for them?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Aside from settling on the location, I just wanted to toss out an idea: would it be worthwhile considering doing some sort of semi-organized activity(s) in addition to just chatting? I don't have any particular ideas at this point and am certainly not wedded to the concept, but it just struck me that if we had something to focus on as a group, it might be kinda cool (and if not, that's perfectly fine, too!).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I think I agree with Mike's suggestion.  Some agenda at least.  What does a minimum "meet" consist of?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great idea  --  the really hard part will be coming up with something that everyone wants to participate in AND that doesn't take all our attention so we can still talk.  

Hmmm....  some kind of public event, perhaps, like a very informal show?   Or maybe looking at the Post's Weekend section early in November will provide some ideas.





eta:  A minimum meet, for me, would consist of having a place that's quiet enough to have a conversation.  Food and drink are nice but not a necessity (and we could always do bag-lunches).  I'd like to be able to talk to everyone there some of the time but not the same person the whole time, so a place where we can move around a bit would be good.  And safe enough that we can show around our Kindles without getting mugged!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . .bowling could work. . . .you can chat a lot while you bowl. . . .you don't need to be good. . .and if you don't/can't play, you can still chat and cheer.  Plus there's food and drink.

Not that I mind just showing up and sitting and eating and chatting!

If we're looking at Dec/Jan indoors is a must.

Maybe MLK day (the January federal holiday) or if we push to Feb there's President's day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no, not February!!!!  Please!!!  (Unless that's the only time everyone else can make it.   )  I'll be out of town from the end of Jan till the beginning of March.

Although it seems people are talking about November first.    (Not Nov 1st, but November, first)

I don't much care whether we have an "event" or not, whatever the group wants to do is fine.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .I missed the November word.  Oops.  I can probably do something in November. . . .

(And, Geoff, you might want to PM Harvey about changing his sticky thread for meetups.)

Betsy, you'll have to organize something for San Diego people while you're out there -- at least, I assume you're doing that again this year and that's why you'll be gone. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea, Ann, I know we have San Diego folks...yes, that's where we'll be!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am fine with Union Station on a weekend. I think I can make Pentagon City during the week (as long as work is still reasonably quiet). 

I am cool with eating and chatting. Bowling would be fun but that really would require an evening or a weekend.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Ooh, well I live in Richmond but depending on when and where you guys have it, I'm interested!  I'll keep watching this thread for any plans.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a new Amtrak service from Lynchburg to Washington that starts Oct 1.  I checked the schedule & this would be a good option for me if we opt to meet at Union Station.  So I am more excited about that choice now.  I could even get in some Kindle time while I travel.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty new here and just stumbled across the meetup threads.  I'd love to try and make it to one of these; I live in Manassas, VA.  Right now I'm actually waiting on my first kindle to arrive in the mail.  Should be any day now!  I must say, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping this so we can start thinking about a date for November.  

Weekday or weekend?

(What about sometime on the four-day weekend?  Some people may be away, or hosting visitors, but for some it may be the perfect time.)

If weekend, Union Station, and if weekday, Pentagon City?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Weekends work best for me.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Bumping this so we can start thinking about a date for November.
> 
> Weekday or weekend?
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure out what long weekend you were referring to & then I realized that you said "four-day weekend" For those of us in retail distribution, the day after Thanksgiving is a normal working day.  But I realize we are not normal. My mom in Ohio still has difficulty understanding that I have to work that day, even after 20+ years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I worked for the Federal government, and for all the years I worked, the day after Thanksgiving was a work day and as far as I know still is.  I typically worked so that other people could take the day off and go to visit family out of the area.  My family was all here.  Seems to me the four day weekend at Thanksgiving is a private industry initiative, though clearly not for retail!

At any rate, I have scattered commitments in November, including our family Thanksgiving which will actually take place on the 21st, and something on Nov 14 is nagging at me, but I'll come if I can!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone with the "four-day weekend" comment.  I know that the Friday is a regular working day, but judging by the daytime traffic and the stores, an awful lot of people seem to be off work...  

I've never had a job in which I had that day off either, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, I don't think anyone was offended, just that we don't think of it that way so we had to figure it out!    My stepsons and their wives get the four day weekend.  Of course I have a seven day holiday from commuting now, so I can't complain!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You SAHQ's have all the fun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have committments off and on all month. . . .some training for tax season, some personal/family stuff. . . . Someone come up with some date options and I'll let you know!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You SAHQ's have all the fun.


I admit it, it's true.


Betsy


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Weekends are good for me. Either location is fine, assuming they'll be held within walking distance of the Metro stations.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK then....  if we try a weekend this time:

Sunday 11/1 (All Saints Day)
Saturday 11/7
Sun 11/8
Sat 11/14
Sun 11/15
Sat 11/21
Sun 11/22
Sat 11/28 (Thanksgiving weekend)
Sun 11/29 (Thanksgiving weekend and first Sunday of Advent)

Can we narrow it down?


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm okay with any weekend but the Thanksgiving one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

11/21 is our family T'giving day, that's out for me.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

For sure Thanksgiving weekend is out for me.
And, as usual, weekends are less possible than weekdays.
But I could miss one of these with no harm done to anyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, Sunday's are out.

Sat the 14th is my Aunt's 90th birthday party, so that's out.

Any other days will potentially work depending on what happens between now and then!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also Veteran's Day in there, which is a Federal holiday, don't know how many private businesses have it off.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can meet on Veterans Day. I can meet on Saturday or Sunday. Thanksgiving weekend is out for me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmmm, Veterans Day....  Geoff, would that work for you?  Is that perhaps a compromise that works for both the weekend-preferring and the weekday-preferring members?


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I work on Vet's Day. Weekdays will be hard for me for a long time, as I never know when I'll have to stay overtime. But you're not going to be able to please everyone, no matter what day is picked.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I apologize for not jumping on this with a vote thingy.
But I am working at a different site and have not outside computer access and long days.
Should end next week.
If someone else wants to "organize" in the meantime, please do.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping this because it's November.

Anyone still interested?

Maybe Veterans Day lunchtime at Pentagon City?

Other suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm good for that!

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Pentagon City lunch on Veteran's Day sounds good to me...husband can watch the kidlets for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fine for me as far as I know right now. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be working on Veteran's Day. Have fun!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Is this a go next week?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, the last motion was seconded, thirded, and fourthed, with no alternate suggestions made, so I _think_ we're on....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But I think we need to define "lunch time".


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Somebody pick a time...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

12:30?

Ooops, sorry I won't be there.    (I couldn't resist. LOL)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If we're planning in the food court a little later would be better. . .as we saw the last time, the food court can be crowded at lunch time. . .starts clearing around 1.  OTOH, that was on a regular work day; this is a federal holiday so it's possible there won't be as many people on lunch break.  OTOH, that could mean the whole mall is more crowded with shoppers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shizu said:


> 12:30?
> 
> Ooops, sorry I won't be there.  (I couldn't resist. LOL)


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If we're planning in the food court a little later would be better. . .as we saw the last time, the food court can be crowded at lunch time. . .starts clearing around 1. OTOH, that was on a regular work day; this is a federal holiday so it's possible there won't be as many people on lunch break. OTOH, that could mean the whole mall is more crowded with shoppers.


How many hands do you have, Ann?
Any time is good for me!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm like Tevye the milkman from Fiddler on the Roof. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How many hands do you have, Ann?


I was just about to say that. 

Is anyone who's planning to be there working that day? Then maybe we should work around those people's lunch hours. Any time is fine with me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What day is the meeting? I know Veterans Day is Wednesday, I don't know if that is the day that Federal Workers have off or if that was pushed to Friday.

Either way, as a Contractor I have a choice to take Veterans Day or the day after Christmas. I am going to go with the day after Christmas and work on Verterans Day.

Enjoy the meeting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Veterans day is November 11 and one of the federal holidays that hasn't been moved to a Monday.  It and July 4. (Well, if on a weekend they'll give the Friday or Monday off.)

Of course, a given organization can offer options, I expect.  But I believe the Federal government is closed that day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EDIT: Here it is from the horse's mouth:

http://www.opm.gov/Operating_Status_Schedules/fedhol/2009.asp

Wednesday, November 11

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool. Now they need to tell the Govies in the building I work in because they are confused.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . .are we on for Wednesday. . . .1ish at Pentagon City Mall?  Earlier?  Later? Just checkin'. . . I'm free until 7 p.m. that evening.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will have to miss this one.
while I will be not working, I will be going on QUILTERS' QUEST with my wife.
Should be lots of fun and laughs, but we will be driving from Hagerstown, MD..to Warrenton, VA...to Towson, MD...to LaPlata, MD.
In all, twelve shops.  Got to get your passport stamped at each. 
Jinny Beyer has compiled a series of 12 Mariner’s Compass blocks specifically for the Quilters’ Quest.  You can obtain one free pattern at each shop that you visit.
In order to be entered in the drawing for the Grand Prizes, you must have visited all 12 quilt shops.
And a scavenger hunt and other stuff.

So that is what I will be doing.

Next time.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I'd like to come, I can't make it. Have fun! And take pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love Quilter's Quest, did the first one with my girlfriend, there were 13 shops that year, from Gettysburg to Fredericksberg.  I think we did 9 in one day from Gettysburg through Hagerstown to Frederick to Columbia to Annapolis! (We had three or four days to do it, you didn't have to do it all in one day.)  We were exhausted.  The shop I worked in participated.  I designed the block for our shop the first two years, when each shop did its own.  Have fun!  Win door prizes!  

I am planning on being at Pentagon City whenever it happens.  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be there too. Time?

Um, you might not recognize me.  I have an appointment to get my hair done tomorrow. Usually I get blonde highlights, but I think I'm going to be daring and go for red this time.  


Spoiler



Unless I come to my senses by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go, Susan, Go!!!



Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I had hoped to make this one, but still can't work it out.  My friend's grandmother passed away (at the age of 109) and the funeral service is Wednesday morning.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

109?!? Wow! I hope they'll be celebrating her long life!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wondering whether one of you modpersons should ask Harvey to update the info...  this meet is still listed as being in Columbia and date as TBD.

Do we have a head count, so that whoever's there first can find a suitable table?  Do we have a TIME?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

4Katie said:


> 109?!? Wow! I hope they'll be celebrating her long life!


She was very sick before her birthday this summer, and told them she didn't plan on reaching 109. But she has been able to see at least three great-great granchildren and they have taken several five generation pictures in the past couple of years.

When interviewed by a Roanoke news organization at her 100th birthday, she told them that the key to her long life was drinking Dr. Pepper every day.  I think she was given a year-long supply as a gift from the company that year. She still drank it daily, especially with Cheetos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Do we have a head count, so that whoever's there first can find a suitable table? Do we have a TIME?


I'll PM Harvey. . . .so far I think it's you, me, and Betsy. . . .anyone else?

No one objected to 1 p.m.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I think I am going to be able to make it


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry I can't make it again.  I don't work tomorrow.  But it's my son's 
birthday, and I'm sure he'd prefer I spend it with him.
Have fun.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Doesn't he have a kindle also?  Bring him along!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope; it's my daughter.  My oldest son has an iPhone with the Kindle app.

My youngest is a purest, so he says.  But he also reads the Iliad and the Odyssey 
and understands them.  I'm sure one day I'll convince him he wants and likes a K.
Especially if a 3 comes out and I pass down my 2.  LOL.

deb


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ugh, things are piling up tomorrow and even though husband will be home, I would say I dropped to 50/50 right now.  It just depends on how I can work out things tomorrow.  I have to be in Falls Church and Chantilly tomorrow morning, before noon.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Go, Susan, Go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I did it.  

(But it's not _bright_ red, it's chestnut. Darkest my hair has ever been. Takes getting used to...)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Jan and I will have to take a pass this time around...Have fun!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Final straw arrived - I got an email saying the middle school is getting out 2 hours early...meaning before 1 pm.  I am going to have to pass on this one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan and Ann, is it just us three?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

As far as I can tell, yes  --  and it looks like Ann is offline right now.

Do you still want to meet with just three, or would you rather postpone?  I'm still up for it, I have the afternoon blocked out on my calendar....  but if there's a quilt calling your name louder....

OTOH some of the other areas had meetups with just three...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I'm up for it, I was just wondering if we wanted to meet somewhere in Alexandria...instead of going to Pentagon City.  Lots of fun little restaurants in Del Ray...or Old Town...there's a good coffee shop in Del Ray (St Elmo's) that we could meet at and then decide about lunch.  (Del Ray is just north of Alexandria.)  Or somewhere else.  With just us three Virginians, not sure we need to go to Pentagon City.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There's a thought!  I don't know where in Arlington Ann is, maybe Pentagon City is actually close to where she lives  --  but if not, Old Town or thereabouts sounds good.  King Street...  maybe the Bailey's Crossroads area would work too...  lots of options!    

If you and Ann are both online tomorrow morning before me, go ahead and decide on a place and let me know  --  I may not be online until after I take DD to school  --  back home from that around 8.30.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm good for it. . . .but here's the thing.  Tire blew on my car.  I'm crossing fingers that the tire place calls this morning and the replacement is in.  If it is. . . I will take the car to the shop.  The shop is on Columbia Pike (near Bailey's Crossroads) from which PentCity is EASILY accessable via a #16 bus.  And that's my plan for now.  If the place changes. . . .well, I just don't know -- I have to pick up the car, if I drop it off, by 5-ish today because I need it to go into the church for choir rehearsal tonight.  Or I can put off getting the tire put on until Friday but I've GOT to get it done by the weekend because we have to go up on Friday.  

Besides the Mall, Pentagon City does have some other nice little places to eat at Pentagon Row or down 23rd st.  Walking is not an issue for me once I'm nearby-ish.  There's also a few restaurants in the Bailey's Crossroads area (as well as a Borders).  And, heck, once at PentCity I could certainly get to the King Street area via Metro.

Point is, I'm a potentially a bit limited to public transport, but otherwise really flexible.  And it's possible they won't call to let me know the tire's in which means none of this matters anyway. 

Happy to do what works for you two. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, Betsy, and I met up at the Mall. . . .ate at Harry's Tap Room. . . ..Susan had a camera so will presumably post a picture when she gets around to it.

Oh, wait. Here's one:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had fun!!

And I got gas for the car so I was able to make it home!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have two pictures, but I'm not at home yet and I don't have the thingy to connect the camera to the computer here.  Will post one or both later tonight.

Yep, it was fun!  


Hope that everyone who wasn't able to come today can make it next time  --  January maybe....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The 'thingy'?!? Susan, you dazzle me with your technical expertise!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

4Katie said:


> The 'thingy' Susan, you dazzle me with your technical expertise!


LOL! Oh, all right, it's a.... mini-USB cable... I think. USB at one end and mini at the other. Maybe there's another name for those. How would I know, I've never bought one, it came with the camera... 

(So I'm not a techie.... Tough. )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, here we are.... Ann, Betsy, me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Been waiting for a picture and there it is.  Three cheers for kindle meetup pictures!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, here we are.... Ann, Betsy, me.


Susan's new red hair doesn't look very red in the picture...not even as red as it looks in person (which isn't really bright either). I did mean to tell you, Susan, that the color looks great on you!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Why, thank you, Betsy!  

It's not as red as I had envisioned...  maybe I'll get a few more red highlights added next week, while I'm feeling courageous about this experiment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Susan. . .can you send me a copy of that. . .it's possibly one of the best pictures taken of me lately.

Actually, one of the only pictures taken.    I might just crop it to put in my Chirstmas e-letter. . . . . 


(You guys look good to, of course, but my relatives probably won't really be interested in that.     )

(Oh, and thanks to the waitress. . . . . .)


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats great that ya'll were able to meet up! Love the picture!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, Susan. . .can you send me a copy of that. . .it's possibly one of the best pictures taken of me lately.


Sure, but you'd have to PM me your email...

edit: unless there's some way of adding an attachment to a PM that I'm not seeing?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you three had fun.  Love the hair Susan.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry I missed you guys.
Had a great time with Quilter'sQuest.
Will try to make it for the next one.

And I add my compliments to the good looking red head.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy did you get your hair cut? or just pulled back?

Love the hair Susan - really elegant looking!

Ann you look like you do in all the other pictures of the meet-ups, guess that's the accountant in you - no drastic changes


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL! In 49 1/2 years I think I've managed "elegant" about twice. 

Ann has cool hair; in the pics and from a distance it looks salt-and-pepper but it's more like... I dunno, maybe salt-and-pepper-and-caramel-latte?  Unusual highlights.

Thanks to all of you for being so supportive of my insanity foolishness bravery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The pepper is the color it was when I was 20.  The salt is naturally occurring highlights.  The caramel is artificial. . . .and due for renewal!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The salt is naturally occurring highlights.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Betsy did you get your hair cut? or just pulled back?


Just pulled back. I was a slob yesterday.  Ann and Susan looked great!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like you had a good time. The bad news is that my company is getting rid of sick days and our accumulated sick days are not going to roll over. The good news is that I have 10 days that I know I am going to be too sick to go to work. If we hold a gathering in early December I think I can guarentee that I am going to have a really bad sore throat and not be able to go to work.

(cough, cough)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Looks like you had a good time. The bad news is that my company is getting rid of sick days and our accumulated sick days are not going to roll over. The good news is that I have 10 days that I know I am going to be too sick to go to work. If we hold a gathering in early December I think I can guarentee that I am going to have a really bad sore throat and not be able to go to work.
> 
> (cough, cough)


Can't have those days go to waste... How long do you have to use them up before they expire?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Until January 1. But we know that anything around the holidays will look highly suspicious.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Then it's clearly necessary that you make short-term plans to...

1)  Attend a Kindleboards mini-meet in early December  (1 sick day)

2)  Plan a six-day weekend away someplace nice with your new hubby, like a second honeymoon in the Caribbean (4 sick days)

3)  Take two days off for really long girls'-day-out lunches with a couple of your friends (2 sick days)

and 
4)  Take the remaining days to stay at home, be a complete slug, sleep late and read all day (3 sick days)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You think like I do. Except that I am taking a day off for my mammogram.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Might I suggest that YOU pick a day sometime in the first half of December for a mini-meet.  Since we just had one, we might not otherwise plan another until January, but whoever's available will just have to help you use up those days!  

So...  pick a day and start a new thread!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Prof, good for you for getting the mammogram.  

Seriously, companies can take away sick days?  How mean.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Any work day during the first two weeks of December works for me. I'll start a poll.


----------

